# size of transferred recordings?



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

about how much space does a hd show take up on a ipad?

I record most of my shows in hd. they're mostly an hr long how big will they be once they're transferred to the ipad?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

HD vs SD doesn't matter, all shows transferred to an iPad are recoded at 1280x720. However there are two bitrate options Best and Standard. Best is about 1GB per hour and Standard is about 650MB per hour. In all my tests Standard has looked fine to me.

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Thank you
I'm debating on buying an I pad and thinking a bout the size needed 
Standard deff will be OK for me as Ithink it'll be a mini for me.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In my experience I would recommend the most amount of storage you can afford. My first iPad was a 16GB and I was always having space issues. My second one is a 64GB and I've only 25GB available with no videos on it. Just my music and all the apps. 

Dan


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

Yeah, I'm looking at the 64/32 mini. I just have to convince myself I'll use the stream enough to justify moving from a Droid tablet. I made the mistake of getting a 16gb thrive assuming the on board card reader would be seamless.

Sent from my AT100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use the Stream daily to watch TV in bed. (no TV in bedroom) My wife uses it to watch TV in kitchen while cooking or doing dishes. I'll also use it once a year when I go on a business trip for downloading shows. (had a Slingbox for this but it was a POS)

Dan


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I transfer everything at standard quality 650mb/ hour. Looks great on my iPad.


----------



## alyssa (Dec 7, 2003)

I am not picky abt quality but the sling box was abysmal on my 17" laptop.

depending on the work bonus situation <grin> I'm hoping to get a 64gb mini within the month. I do like my movies too.


----------

